# Баян Weltmeister.



## volodya lykov (27 Апр 2015)

Уважаемые компадрес!
Прошу Вас идентифицировать (год, марка/модель) и оценить (в денежном эквиваленте) баян *Weltmeister.*
Играть я на нем не умею- будет продаваться.
Дополнительные фото по запросу. 
_Просьба в теме не флудить, пишем только по- делу._


----------



## diorel (28 Апр 2015)

Баян конца 50-х,60-х годов,по всей видимости очень сильно бу,если дадут 10тысяч,то отдавайте не задумываясь.


----------



## zet10 (28 Апр 2015)

По ходу и 10 много,хотя нужно смотреть в каком состоянии голоса.Судя по фото в не очень хорошем...цена 7-8 тысяч.


----------

